# 2 Japanese Movies



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Went "window shopping" today with my girlfriend. After she spent 50$ and 2 hours at the GAP







I felt like needing to do something calm down. Incidentally I found these 2 dvds in a HMV shop: Ghost in the shell 2 (the sequel, not the extended edition) and Ju-On (from the director who made The Ringu). Cool movies, I have the Ghost and it was nice to see the sequel and I've seen both The Ringu and The Ring (Hollywood remake) which I liked them both







. The 2 hours at the Gap were avenged while watching the 2 movies.







I blame Ron Jr for my later growing interest in anime.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I didn't like Ghost in the Shell 2 nearly as much. I liked the basset hound a lot though. The way they made many backgrounds as CGI instead of animated kind of ruined it. Some scenes looked like cartoon people walking through real backgrounds.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I've got all the "Ring cycle" films. The original Ring is clearly a classic. Sadako scared the sh*t out of me when I first watched this movie. When the film was over and I turned the lights out to go to bed I almost ran up the stairs and dived under the covers because I imagined Sadako lurking right behind me stretching out her gnarled fingers to grab me









Ring 2's not quite so good but Ring 0 (the prequel) is superb - it has some horrific moments, but some touching scenes too. Sadako's is a sad story!

I've also got what was intended to be the original sequel to Ring, Rasen (The Spiral) and the Japanese/Korean co-production Ring Virus. Neither are especially good, but they're interesting variations on the theme and worth having if you want the complete "set". From other film threads on the forum, you may not be surprised to learn that I thought the American re-make was a load of rubbish.

The best Ring website if you want to know more is probably the ringworld

Other films on my shortlist to buy which have been recommended to me are:

Hobgoblin

Audition

Dark Water

Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance

I have a couple of Kurosawa films on my list to watch this week: Throne of Blood and Rashomon.

I just finished watching the complete series of The Water Margin. Anyone remember that? Fabulous stuff









I've had lots of anime. Some good, some bad. Favourites include Bubblegum Crisis, Dominion Tank Police, Wicked City, Ninja Scroll, Akira (of course), Judge and Vampire Hunter D. Has anyone seen Memories? Sounds interesting:



> Created by celebrated animÃ© master Katsuhiro Otomo (Akira, Roujin Z), Memories consists of three dazzling stories, each delivered with its own astonishing style. "Magnetic Rose," directed by Koji Morimoto (Animatrix) based on a manga short by Otomo, concerns two space travellers following a distress signal drawn into a magnificent world created by one woman's memories. In director Tensai Okamura's (Wolf's Rain) "Stink Bomb", a young chemist accidentally transforms himself into an unstoppable biological weapon set on a direct course for Tokyo. Otomo's own "Cannon Fodder" depicts a day in the life of a city whose entire purpose is the firing of cannons at an unknown enemy.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

rhaythorne said:


> Sadako scared the sh*t out of me when I first watched this movie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wooosh woooosh..... crrrrrrrrr.......

(I'm trying to imitate the sound she make when she comes to you














)



sargon said:


> I didn't like Ghost in the Shell 2 nearly as much. I liked the basset hound a lot though. The way they made many backgrounds as CGI instead of animated kind of ruined it. Some scenes looked like cartoon people walking through real backgrounds.


Just the oposite to me. I likeed them a lot. Reminded me of BladeRunner.







Do you have (or seen) the extended edition?


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Extended Bladerunner? Is that the directors cut? I have it, but have not watched it yet. I hear they dropped Harison Fords voiceover narritive and I kind of liked that so I've afraid I won't like it as much.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Sargon said:


> Extended Bladerunner? Is that the directors cut? I have it, but have not watched it yet. I hear they dropped Harison Fords voiceover narritive and I kind of liked that so I've afraid I won't like it as much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, there's no voice-over but there is a kind of extended dream sequence with unicorns that adds to the theory that Deckard is a Replicant! I prefer the original theatrical version.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I didn't know they made an extended version after BladeRunner!







I was referring to 'The Ghost'. Is it worth to buy the 3 (so far) dvds?

I wanted to say that I liked the backgrounds from 'The Ghost2' and they remind of BladeRunner.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

I have both Ghost movies in my collection Ghost 1 is the original version though. I'm also watching the Ghost TV series (Stand Alone Complex) which is a prequel for Ghost 1. I've enjoyed all of them so far.


----------

